# dumb stuff ive done



## jussdandy (Aug 14, 2009)

was just looking through the forums and the one about unplugging your ts before changing blades got me thinking about some things that I have done. by the way I dont unplug I should but I dont.
once I was squatted down in front of my TS for some reason I dont remember but there was a small piece of 1/4 plywood laying on top of the blade and for some dumb reason I reached over and turned it on, that piece of plywood hit me right above the eyes, no damage but it stung like hell.
another time long ago, I had a small bench top TS and again with 1/4 inch plywood I was making a rip and it kicked back. if It had been a little to the right and a couple inches lower I would've sang in a high pitched voice for a while, so I look at what happened and tried it again, damn the same exact thing happened again, by now I'm hurting pretty good and my ex looked at me and said gonna go for three there genius. I was mad, turned out that cheap fence was letting the plywood get underneath it and kick back was a coming.
what have you done that was dumb but no serious injury, just more pride hurt than anything???


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

This question got me thinking. I've suffered a few minor injuries and I have taken a couple of trips to the emergency room but I don't recall any of these accidents being the result of doing something particularly stupid.

The stupidest thing I have ever done never resulted in an injury. It was when I went into the shop late in the evening after having a couple glasses of wine. It something I will never do again - not because of an injury - just because I know it is stupid. Alcohol and woodworking do not mix.

Earlier in my life I used to be a serious photographer with my own darkroom. In that environment I used to think that a glass of wine helped me be more creative. That may have been true - but there was nothing in the darkroom that could kill me. That's not true in the workshop.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

We have all been there Dumb happens LOL


----------



## TheWoodsmith (May 28, 2010)

I will constantly clear wast from my TS without stopping the saw and sometimes i do it blind like say with my left hand with my right arm in my line of sight.. I know the instant that I do it i'm messing up and causing a risky situation but i haven't broke myself of it yet. I hope i can get rid of that habit before i'm down a couple fingers or worse! I also will shove the workpiece out onto the outfeed table pretty briskly with the pushstick, i've felt the breeze off the blade across my knuckles a few too many times! other than that i work pretty safe…


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm extremely grateful that so far the only dumb-moment injury I've had was when I stuck a piece of unfinished wood into the planer that had an obviously large piece on the edge loose. The act of planing it was enough to get rid of any wood holding it to the main piece.

My particularly dumb part about that moment was standing behind the planer as I fed it in. I had a good 4" bruise on my thigh for a week or so, and you bet that every single time since then I've stood on the side.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I already did a topic about this, but my personal favorite was sharpening a lathe chisel, taking it right off the grinding wheel and testing the tip for sharpness with my bare finger. Ouch.


----------



## billthekatt (Feb 12, 2010)

i was cutting some slots in some oak boards and it got repetitive. so not really paying attention i did not pick up a board high enough to clear the moving ts blade. it slammed down the wood on top of my hand (broke one finger), and then shattered sending splinter flying and sending a chunck of wood right into my chest….
after a few choice words and taping my finger up i started to pay attention..i also unplug every thing when i work on it..


----------



## robertp (Jun 6, 2010)

Not really wood shop but related. The extension ladder bites back. About a month ago I was using one of my extension ladders. My ladders are excellent type 1 or 1A with self leveling feet. I went up the ladder with it un extended to the roof and got off, ( it was long enough without extension,) coming back down I put my hands on top of the ladder and stepped on. MOTHER F….R! That is what I said. I had neglected to put the little latches that hold the top ladder up as you extend it onto a rung so there was a tiny little bit of sliding play between the ladders, somehow the third finger of my right hand got its tip caught in some kind of channel or ladder cap or something and it was if I was stepping on a foot operated punch with my finger getting punched. I think I avulsed 1/2 of the nail bed and won't make that mistake again. It seems almost like a freak accident.


----------



## Berg (Aug 31, 2009)

When I use a hand plane (block, jack) quite often after making a cut, while deciding whether to make an additional pass, I run my hand along the foot ,back to front. I guess I started doing that feeling for chips that have not cleared the iron but now I do it without thinking, like saying "um". Well I was rehabing a picture window and using my Makita power planer on the casing. Made one pass and stood back to look things over an decide if I needed another pass and UM… Fortunately the tool was winding down and my hand was moving in the direction of rotation. I wrapped the flapped pad of my middle finger back in place, cleaned up the mess on the floor and window and finished the day.

When it comes to power tools nothing should be automatic, habit, casual or rushed.

Woodsmith: "other than that i work pretty safe…" Not good enough especially when you KNOW your are tempting fate. Slow down Brother, stay safe, "very" safe, if not for yourself for that beautiful that baby.


----------



## robertp (Jun 6, 2010)

Berg, what you said gives me the willys. I know exactly what you mean about wiping the bottom of your plane. I have sometimes thought when running my power plane "don't touch, don't touch". I am afraid that one day I'll do just what you did, maybe I need a kevlar glove? I once decided to stop my PC random orbit sander with my fingers as it spun down, I have no idea why and its only a minor burn, but still. One tool I try to be cautious with is my cordless circular saw. I have 2 and they get a lot of use. The thing is that they are a little toylike and I am afraid that this will make me careless.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

I will mention two things with the second being the worst injury. I mention the first because it too falls into the category of leaving stray items on or around a tool. Many years ago I was using my radial arm saw and had some stray cut offs still on the table. The vibration of the saw caused one of those pieces to slide off another and hit the side of the spinning blade. I t was thrown into my hand causing a gash. I still have a scar to show for it.

The second was several months ago. I was thinning down a small piece of wood to use as a shim. I would use my low angle block plane, check it, use the plane, check it, etc. Finally decided a short ride on the belt section of my belt/disc sander was the way to go. As you know, there is a fence on the tool to prevent the wood from taking off on you. Well this piece was so thin that as I applied downward pressure, it took off on me and busted into pieces as it slid UNDER the fence. Since I was pressing down with a good deal of force the middle finger on my dominant hand (left) went right into the spinning belt. Needless to say, I suffered a deep abrasion (no pun intended here folks) to that finger that to this day is more sensitive to touch than my other fingers. Bottom line, I was using the tool in a fashion for which it was not intended and I paid for it.


----------

